# what kind of plant is this?



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

The ones in front of the driftwood. Theyre turning a little red on top too, and i dont know why.. help?


----------



## tomztinywetone (May 4, 2013)

looks like a type of sword.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

I think you mean the taller segmented plants? If so it looks like bacopa or moneywort.


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

It looks like Ludwigia repens to me, albeit a little starved.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd guess Ludwigia also. I have some in one of my tanks but there are more leaves along the stem - not as wide an interval between leaves. Mine also has a some red color at the top.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

A better view... Maybe? Lol
Theres an amazon sword next to it. Recently got these plants and theyre producing a lot of tiny leaves. Its cool. Hopefully this view can narrow it down.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup Ludwigia repens. The red is fine, you want that. What is your tank size lighting and ferts?


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Just browsed online looking through some pics and i think it looks a lot like the Ludwigia. Thanks guys, and gals. 

I have a DIY light fixture with 3 bulbs. I took one bulb out because i was getting some algae. Do you think i should put the bulb back on? Right now im at about 1.1W per gallon. Theyre T8. Granted i wasnt dosing excel when i had the 3 lights up and running.

What do?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would. 

SO you are dosing excel?


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah. Right now im dosing every other day. Heres the set up.

Its a 30 gallon tall
Seachem flourish excel- about half a cap every other day.
Seachem flourish - half a cap every 4 days
Two 18W bulbs as of now.
And i have Fluorite as a substrate. I also have gravel in there but thats in the part of the tank where there are no plants.

Like i said i had 3 18W bulbs but i was getting some algae in my tank and it seems to be going away. Thank God.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Instead of cutting a light out, whats your light schedule? Set it to eight hours and monitor. If algae starts to grow knock it down by 30 minutes. If not and the plants seen to need more light knock it up by thirty. Do this every two weeks (One way or another) and you should be able to find a set time where the plants and you are happy


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Well i just set it to 10 hours a day. 9am-7pm
I read an article saying they need 12 hrs of light and then i read on here that 8 hrs a day is good... So i chose some middle ground haha.

So i shouldnt put the other bulb on? I feel like my Amazon sword might need it. I read it needs moderate to high lighting. Sorry for all these questions lol. Just want my tank to not just succeed but THRIVE.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes put it on. If you are dosing then it will be fine.


----------



## ImBrovvn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks!! One more question for you guys..:...

What is this (are these) plants?? They are also stem plants, and have tons of leaves.

 


Same bunch of plants just a view from a higher point.. jeez, that platie loves pics lol.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll geuss those are hygros?


----------



## oldpunk (Dec 9, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> I'll geuss those are hygros?


I was thinking willow hygro but I could be completely off.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nope, OldPunk you are correct. Willow Hygro.


----------

